# trolling harness wire



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Can someone please advise where i can get some of the wire that is used to tie up the 2 hook trolling harness's like are for sale at snug harbor. I am interested in the type where the wire can be snelled onto the hooks, Also i noticed these still had the attachment loop completed with a crimped sleeve. Can a loop knot be made at this point the same as i do mono or must i use the wire sleeves? 

I am in the process of ordering a few things from cabelas and if they have the correct wire i want to include it. I know cabelas has wire but i don't know which one can be used this way. Thank you.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I would skip the wire, on my double willow harnesses I like to use 30 pound fireline, alot more stealthy than wire and easier to store and it won't kink up on you. put a ball bearing swivel on the end to connect to leaders.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

i remember those ... didn't we catch a ho bunch of walleye on the one the right this past weekend???

kevorikian with lime green puke dots..... LOL

Frank


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

fishon said:


> i remember those ... didn't we catch a ho bunch of walleye on the one the right this past weekend???
> 
> kevorikian with lime green puke dots..... LOL
> 
> Frank


Yes we did both the blue huckleberry and the purple is called Cj's special you retard...LOL...it's the big fish bait remember.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Yes we did both the blue huckleberry and the purple is called Cj's special you retard...LOL...it's the big fish bait remember.


K, where can I pickup some of those "CJ's special you retard"...??? They look mighty fine.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Rodney you have to get them delivered off the Polish/Short bus.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Papascott said:


> Rodney you have to get them delivered off the Polish/Short bus.


Ohh Yeah that's right...but unfortuneatly for you this buss doen't visit BUNGAL town...GO STEELERS. 

Seriously though..Cj's special has a purple back, it's a big fish killer, Craig at Erie can get them for you.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

well at least kgone is kind of a good guy and has good taste in football teams......i never knew you were a steelers fan Kev, im a pittsburgh boy born and raised untill uncle sam sent me to cleveland AKA satans @$$hole


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Can the hooks be snelled on when using fireline? If yes that sounds like the plan.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

davef said:


> Can the hooks be snelled on when using fireline? If yes that sounds like the plan.



yes and they snell great and get super tight when pulled. easier to snell them actually.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

If you want to tie harnesses with wire, I use Berkley 15# black coated wire and it ties up okay. It takes a little practice to not kink the wire when snelling, but it can be done. I make a crimped sleeve loop on the leader end to attach to the main line. Using these in toothy critter country adds a certain reassurance I wont bring in a cut line should a pike or musky take my offering.

I have made several harnesses with wire and most often, they catch as many fish as those tied with fluoro. However, I will attest a more stealthy presentation will out perform wire on certain days.


----------



## chicKen oF the C (Sep 24, 2007)

go to janns netcraft website they have what you need


----------

